# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Die Rückkehr der Sextouristen

## walter

Die Rückkehr der Sextouristen - Der Tsunami, die Armut und die Prostitution
ach so, noch die chips einpacken und paar biere kalt stellen und die mia zur freundin. 

weitere Sendetermine siehe link
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php? ... 0000000001
500.000 deutsche Männer fliegen pro Jahr für billigen Sex um die halbe Welt. Die meisten Sextouristen verschlägt es nach Thailand. Phuket ist eines der Hauptziele ihrer Sehnsüchte. Als im Dezember 2004 der Tsunami das Rotlichtviertel zerstörte, versprach die Inselverwaltung, von nun an auf "sanften Tourismus" zu setzen. Der Filmemacher Wolfgang Luck hat sich mit seinem Kamerateam aufgemacht, um die "Kehrtwende" in Phuket zu beobachten. Was er dort "hautnah" erlebte, war der hemmungslose Wiederaufbau der Sexindustrie. Kaum waren die Leichen vom Strand geräumt, flogen die Sextouristen wieder ein. Menschenhändler haben die im Tsunami ums Leben gekommenen Prostituierten durch illegal ins Land geschleuste Barmädchen aus Vietnam und Kambodscha ersetzt. Die jungen Frauen berichten offen über ihren trostlosen Alltag und ihren Umgang mit meist angetrunkenen deutschen Rentnern, und diese erzählen ohne jegliche Scheu, warum sie nichts dabei finden, Mädchen zu kaufen, die 40 Jahre jünger sind als sie selbst. Der Film zeigt auch, wie im Schlepptau dieses "Tourismus" Kinder in der Prostitution landen. Geschildert wird der Fall eines vorbestraften deutschen Kinderschänders, der in Pattaya verhaftet wird. In Deutschland kommt dieser Mann schließlich mit einer Bewährungsstrafe davon. Wegen Schlampereien im Prozess. Der Film taucht ein in ein trauriges Kapitel über Geschäfte mit billigen Gefühlen und Geschäfte mit verletzten Gefühlen. Und "betrifft" fragt nach der Mitverantwortung der deutschen Reiseindustrie für dieses florierende Business.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Im ersten Moment dachte ich hätte ein Dejavu,

aber dann....

http://www.isaan-online.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1082

Also spielen die öffentlich rechlichen das jetzt rauf und runter!?

----------


## walter

das hab ich glatt übersehen. 
der schiene ist in beziehung sex mir halt immer einer nummer voraus........
und nicht vergessen, auch bitte 20:15 zur unterstützung der freiheit rechtlichen.   ::

----------


## Phyton

spielt da eigentlich der huber mit?
der hat ja im nutten-ella gleich wieder den schliesser gespielt

----------

Sollten sich die Ärsche mal ankucken, die tatsächlich daran glauben:
Prostitution als Chance.

----------


## walter

ich muss eingestehen, ich hab`s noch nicht gesehen. hechel, hechel.....

----------

